# Gravely 8122 PTO slipping



## yardstar (Apr 17, 2012)

I recently purchased a 8122 Gravely with a 50" mower deck. It was working fine until a few days ago when the PTO started slipping badly with the deck attatched (won't turn the blades at all). Is there a shear pin? Is it a clutch or what? Have no idea where to start. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

If there is free play in the clutch, then the clutch is gone. The clutch is internal to the transmission.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

A few notes on PTO clutch replacement.

- It is pricey. Currently a bit over $300 depending.

- Not easy to change - It usually requires 6-16 hours depending on conditions, ability, etc.

Given this data, it might be better to sell what you have and get a 20G Gravely. A lot depends on the condition of the engine, direction clutches, tires and more. Usually by the time the PTO clutch needs replacement, a few other things do too.


----------

